# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer um escumador DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Estao aqui fotos como se faz um escumador DIY assim todos nos poderemos fazer um igual muito mais barato que de marca. :SbOk3:  

http://www.wrang.com/index.php?optio...d=47&Itemid=30

Devido as novas regras impostas e "depois de muito tempo de abrir secção de DIY".
Sou forçado a retirar estas fotos .
Agora em diante quando fazer fazer um post "como fazer" vou faze-lo com as minhas fotos ,nem que para isso tenha que pedir a um membro a sou maquina emprestado.
Desculpem .









Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Muito Bom  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

São iniciativas destas que dinamizam a aquariofilia marinha em Portugal.

Muita força nesses DIY.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Micael Alves

parabens esta excelente :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
já foi exprimentado?  qual é a bomba usada? (1250  1260)
quais são as medidas do escumador?
dá para quantos litros?
desculpa tantas perguntas
continua assim   muito bem :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom, parabéns!!!

Agora as perguntas: qual a tempertura que utilizastes para moldar o PVC? Como é que fizeste a injecção de ar na bomba? Que ferramenta utilizaste para fabricar a peça que liga o copo colector à câmara de reacção?

Gostava também de ver fotos do escumador em funcionamento, nomedamente a produção de espuma no pescoço do copo colector.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Desculpa Micael ,mas ontem já estava muito cansado por estar muito tempo a tratar fotos assim não coloquei logo as medidas.

O escumador dá para aquarios até 750L ,com tubo de 12Omm.

*MATERIAL PARA A CONSTRUÇÃO:* 
-Placa de PVC 4 mm espeçura
-Placa de PVC preta ou cinzenta 8 a 10 mm espeçura
-Tubos de PVC 125mm ,90mm ,75mm transparente.
-Tubos de PVC 20mm ,25mm e de 32mm cinzento
1-Uniao de oring simples 75mm
3-Uniao de oring simples 25mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 25mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 20mm
1-Curva 90ºD 20mm
1-Uniao simples 20mm
1-Ponteira de 20mm
4-Reduçao curta D 25-20
1-Té de 32mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 32mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 32mm 
1-Cola de PVC Tangit "colar a quente"
1-Bomba Aquabee up 2000-1 de 2000L/h 

*MEDIDAS PARA A CONSTRUÇÃO:*
 -Cabeça do escumador ou copo 
-90mm de altura
-Tubo de subida -160mm total com tubo de 75mm de largura
-Tubo que esta na tampa 22mm total com tubo de 90mm

  -Corpo do escumador 
-370mm de altura
-30mm centro do buraco onde vai encaixar a bomba (agua do escumador para bomba)o outro buraco é a olho "temos que jogar com a bomba e o tubo de saida da bomba.
-305mm centro do buraco de entrada de agua do aquario


*COMO CONSTRUIR:*
1-Cortar tubos de PVC de 125mm _1ª-370mm 2ª-90mm
2-Fazer a base do escumador com placa de PVC de 8 ou de 10mm
3-Fazer no torno o rebordo para a tampa do copo com placa PVC de 10mm para 5mm
4-Colarem no centro da tampa da parte de dentro o tubo de PVC de 90mm e 22mm de altura
5-Arranjar um molde que de para moldar o PVC ferro ou outra coisa que não derreta
6-Dar calor na placa de PVC e aquecela indirectamente para não queimar a 180ºc entre 5 a 7 minutos.
7-Levar a placa quente ao molde e com o tubo de PVC fazer pressão sobre a placa
8-Fazer a base do copo com a placa de PVC de 4mm fazendo um buraco no centro de 75mm ,para colarem o tubo de 75mm largura e 190mm altura
9-Cortarem a placa já moldada e fazer um buraco de 75mm no centro
10-Colarem a placa ja moldada no corpo do escumador
11-E colarem as falanges ao tubo de PVC de 75mm
12-Fazer as ligações a bomba
*Fim*

*Nota:*podem fazer tudo em PVC é mais facil na construção.

*PS:* Não me devo estar a explicar muito bem ,mas vou tentar fazer um desenho para melhor entenderem a montagem.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Aqui esta uma ajuda dos nossos amigos italianos para a construção do escumador.

*Link:*http://www.acquaportal.it/Articoli/F...trezzatura.asp

E para completar o escumador a turbina de agulhas.
*Link:*http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2686



Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Esta excelente, Parabéns  :SbOk3:  

Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Muito fixe Rogério, esta muito porreiro, parabens  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom, embora me pareça que o "pescoço" é estreito de mais, mas também não percebo muito disto!

Agora algumas perguntas:

Não percebi muito bem como é feita aquela peça concava/convexa. Pelo pouco que percebi aquilo é uma placa de acrílico que leva calor para ficar mais maleável e é colocada por cima de um molde (no caso uma tijela de sobremesa) para ficar com aquela forma, é isto?

1ª pergunta:
Como é dado o calor? Forno? Pistola de ar quente?...

2ª pergunta:
Como é que essa peça é segurada ao corpo do skimmer? Cola?

3ª pergunta:
Onde compráste o material sobretudo aquela peça preta para "tapar" o tubo de acrílico?

Manda mais, está muito bom  :Smile:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Hugo.
A peça que falas " concava/convexa " é acrilico ,mas também há essas placas em PVC transparente ,que vai ao forno ou pistola de ar quente , a 180ºC durante 15 a 20 minutos (forno), mas convem exprimentar com um placa mais pequena 1º ,para ver como fica.
A peça é segura ao corpo do skimmer com Cola.
Comprei o material em Lisboa " Belem " ou em "Alcantra" a morada está no post do reactor de KALK.
Link:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1148&page=2


Espero que tenha respondido as tuas dúvidas ,boa sorte nessa contrução. :SbOk3:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado Rogério! :SbOk:  

Estamos portanto a falar da Dagol e da Mitera, é isto?!

Em qual delas conseguiste as seguintes peças:

e mais umas perguntinhas da ordem :Coradoeolhos:  :

- Como fazes para "recortar" a parte concava da placa de acrílico/PVC?
- Usás-te acrílico ou PVC, qual o mais barato, já que presumo que em termos práticos seja indiferente um ou outro...


Mais uma vez obrigado! :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Estou a ver que é desta que vais fabricar o teu novo escumador!

Em relação à escolha acrílico vs. PVC como o Rogério referiu a colagem no caso do PVC torna-se mais fácil uma vez que os acessórios utilizados são também deste material.

Rogério, aproveito para levantar mais uma questão usaste Tangit (cola para PVC) para colar a peça côncava de acrílico ao tubo de PVC ou outro tipo de cola?

Hugo, em relação a preços julgo que a dificuldade no caso das placas de PVC é a obtenção deste material a retalho. O acrílico mandas cortar à medida em qualquer lado, qualquer cor e qualquer espessura e no PVC essa oferta é limitada à compra de placas standard.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Hugo, esqueci-me de referir que a Mitera fabrica peças em ambos os materiais mas o custo deve ser elevado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Estou a ver que é desta que vais fabricar o teu novo escumador!


Sim. Finalmente, acho que consigo arranjar com relativa facilidade todas as peças para o construir. e aqui o nosso amigo Rogério deu uma grande ajuda!

Depois outr factor muito importante é o facto do meu novo aquário ainda estar relativamente longe de ser uma realidade, porque nem o projecto da vivenda foi ainda aprovado... :Icon Cry:   e assim posso cosntruir um escumador e vê-lo a funcionar no meu actual aquário. Ou seja, terei uns meses ainda largos de experiência com o escuamdor.

A ideia é fazer idêntico ao AP851 ou ao AP702, ainda não sei bem!

Já agora alguém tem um destes skimmers? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Micael Alves

boas a todos 
rojerio o escumador já funciona?
se funciona está a escumar bem?
achas que se poderia usar o mesmo sistema que estás a aplicar no reactor de kalk (fazes os cortes etc etc ) quanto é que achas que seriam os custos de uma "maquina" destas 
desculpa as perguntas mas é realmente muito bom
fiquem bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Quero partilhar com todos vocês o que tenho aprendido com os meus saltos por sites na europa .
Neste site Aprende-se como podemos fazer um escumador ou outra coisa sem maquinaria propria e sem recursos nenhum ,assim sendo todos nós podemos fazer o nosso proprio escumador ,basta ter um pouco de abilidade para os DIY.
Espero com isto que ponham mãos a obra. :SbOk3:  

*Link:*http://www.nano-reef.pl/page.php?id=130

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> E ainda mais fotos.



Excelente trabalho Rogério. :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> *eu no post do escumador e da turbina não diz que eram imagens do meu ,diz sim que esta a partilhar como se faz um , só isto.*Eu tambem o fiz parecido mas não tenho fotos "porque não tenho maquina ela é da minha irma e nem sempre me empresta ".
> Depois como não tinha maquina não coloquei as minhas .
> Porque já o tinha feito e não dava para o desmontar para colocar aqui as fotos como se faz .
> Depois esteve a trabalhar 1 semana ,estava com um defeito no tubo de entrada para o copo ,devido a pressão e também devido estar a colar acrilico com PVC .


Rogerio,

Tal como foi referido ontem através da colocação de um post fixo com as novas regras de colocação de anexos, e tal como também já foi referido pelo nosso administrador Julio Macieira, peço-te que coloques os links de onde as fotos foram retiradas afim de respeitar os direitos de autor quer do site, quer do proprio autor.

Quando tiveres fotos de trabalhos da tua autoria, e caso pretendas, a secção DIY do forum irá atribuir-te uma patente DIY reefforum.net para que possas ser reconhecido e valorizado pelos teus próprios trabalhos ficando tu mesmo com os direitos de autor das fotos.

Melhores cumprimentos;

O Moderador DIY

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite.

Como prometido ,está aqui as fotos como fiz o meu escumador.
Não sou nenhum cientista e não usei nenhuma formula ,simplesmente tirei as medidas de outro. :SbSourire2:  
Estou a espera da bomba para ele ,mas esta semana vou fazer os testes com a Aquabee do meu Deltec ,logo colocarei mais fotos.
Espero de que estas fotos ajudem alguem a ganhar coragem para fazer o seu proprio escumador ,boa sorte. :SbOk3:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais algumas fotos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Quando tiveres fotos de trabalhos da tua autoria, e caso pretendas, a secção DIY do forum irá atribuir-te uma patente DIY reefforum.net para que possas ser reconhecido e valorizado pelos teus próprios trabalhos ficando tu mesmo com os direitos de autor das fotos.


Viva Vitor, tenho alguma curiosidade em saber se essa patente registada de que falas tem algum valor legal ou se é registada nalguma entidade própria para o efeito? Quanto aos direitos de autor das fotos eles pertencem sempre ao autor das mesmas e só este pode ceder os direitos de utilização a terceiros.

Cumps.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal .
Fiz algumas experências a moldar o PVC .

1º-Fiz como estava no site ,deu mal." muito ondolado fora do molde "

2º-Fiz uns pequenos cortes nos lados ,menos mal.

3º-Fiz uns cortes maiores nos lados ,ficou melhor.

4º-Fiz uns cortes e retirei uns bocados ,ficou exelente." mais direito fora do 
molde "


Espero que a minhas experências dé alguma ajuda.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Ricardo.

A patente reefforum, trata-se de uma assinatura de água com a referencia do mesmo fórum e o nome do autor, desta forma quer o autor quer o fórum poderão ser reconhecidos nacional e internacionalmente.

É apenas isto que se refere a patente reefforum, trata-se única e exclusivamente aos seus utilizadores.

Posso dar-te um exemplo de um DIY de iman-raspador que foi colocado por um membro, o mesmo post teve de ser removido, pois o local de origem (Reefforner) não cedeu os direitos de exclusividade do DIY, e assim o reefforum respeitou a decisão.

Como é obvio o autor poderá alojar as suas fotos em qualquer outro fórum à sua responsabilidade, mas com esta medida podemos divulgar e proteger o nome do fórum tal como o autor dos Diys... Trata-se de um selo de origem.

Poderás ver exemplos em algumas fotos nesta mesma secção DIY.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ok Vitor, obrigado pela explicação, estamos sempre a aprender!

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite.
Hoje no meu trabalho fiz novas experiências a moldar o PVC .
E usei uma pistola de ar quente para moldar.
Obetive bons resultados da seguinte forma.
-Aqueci só a parte que pretendia moldar que era um circulo de 120mm com uma chapa de 4mm de PVC.
O resultado foi exelente ,o PVC não ondulou nada fora do molde.
Assim com esta nova minha experiência posso moldar o PVC e ficar com um rebordo direito para ficar mais estético e poder colar algo como o tubo de saida de agua e de ar do escumador.  
Espero com isto de estar ser util. :SbOk:  

*PS:* Desta vez não tenho fotos ,porque não posso levar uma maquina para o meu trabalho ,porque podia correr serios riscos ,como ser despedido.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal aqui está as fotos que faltavam para completar.
Espero que gostem do meu novo escumador.

Para tirar as duvidas aqueles que duvidaram deste meu projecto ,em breve vão poder ve-lo ao vivo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas rogerio 
Eu tenho uma pistola dessas que tambem da para soldar pvc ,e usada para soldar tubagem de ar e a soldadura fica como os escomadores da HS.
Em alcantara eles teem dessas varetas  para soldar  pvc
Um abraço nuno :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns Rogério, o escumador está com óptimo aspecto. 
Por quanto é que te ficou?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Parabéns Rogério, o escumador está com óptimo aspecto. 
> Por quanto é que te ficou?


Exacto! e já agora: essa bomba é Neddle Wheel(se sim, de origem ou modificada?)

Óptimo aspecto, sim senhor! :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
A bomba é uma AQUABEE UP 2000-1 ,que faz 2000L/h.

Está aqui mais algumas fotos com ele já a trabalhar.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Oi pessoal.
> A bomba é uma AQUABEE UP 2000-1 ,que faz 2000L/h.


Sim, sim, mas é Needle Wheel ou "normal"?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola Rogerio
Parece que esta a trabalhar bem,pelo menos tem bastante bolhas dentro dele,parabens.
abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Está aqui um pequeno filme para ajudar a tirar dúvidas.


http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...7/limit/recent

*NOTA:*  O escumador está a trabalhar com a torneira do ar a meio ,penso que consegui faze-lo melhor que o meu.
Este tem mais 2cm de tubo de entrada para o copo do que o original .     

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> ola Rogerio
> Parece que esta a trabalhar bem,pelo menos tem bastante bolhas dentro dele,parabens.
> abraços


Exacto, esta trabalhando muito bem !!! Para quantos litros este escumador poderia eficientemente trabalhar ?

Se nao estou em erro o aqua-bee tem needle wheel.

No video quanto tempo levou para ter a escuma escura ?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Se nao estou em erro o aqua-bee tem needle wheel.


Tem se lhe meterem  :SbSourire2: .
Há com Needle Wheel (para escumadores) e "normal" como "simples" bomba de reposição.

Só o Rogério poderá decifrar o mistério. :Cool:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal .
O escumador deve ser para 750L como o original ,mas este não está no maximo como o original está ,só a meio ,penso que deve dar para mais.
Ele tirou isso tudo enquanto estava a conversar com o Marco Cavaleiro no MSN não sei ao certo 0,45 a 1 horas ,porque vim para o computador tratar das fotos dele ,depois veio o Marcos e só depois do fim da conversa é que fui fazer o filme.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

It's perfect!!!  :SbOk3:  

Mais uma vez parabéns Rogério, está a trabalhar muito bem!

Diz lá se a tua está a trabalhar com needle wheel ou não?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi  pessoal.
Deviam falar português se me pergunta-cem se o escumador estava a trabalhar com uma turbina de agulhas era mais facil ,penso ser isso ou estou errado. :Admirado:  

Sim está a trabalhar com Needle Wheel de origem. :SbOk3:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Oi  pessoal.
> Deviam falar português se me pergunta-cem se o escumador estava a trabalhar com uma turbina de agulhas era mais facil ,penso ser isso ou estou errado.


 :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  Ate aqui no forum aprende-se linguas diferentes...lol

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Sim está a trabalhar com Needle Wheel de origem.


Perfeito!  :Cool:  

Podes dizer onde compraste e quanto custou? :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas
A bomba Aquabee comprei na aquaristic.net por 54 + portes e turbina ainda estou a espera dela ,tenho o a trabalhar com a turbina de agulhas do meu.


-Gostava dizer uma coisa mas não me levem a mal.

Tenho recebido varias PM a pedirem-me para fazer e quanto levo por um escumador.
Não faço DIYs para vender ,mas sim porque preciso só isso.
Mas terei todo o gosto em ajudar qualquer um que me solicite para tal.
Se reunirem varios para esse efeito melhor .
Eu faço isto de colocar fotos no Forum é mesmo com a intenção de os membros aprenderem a fazer um.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> turbina ainda estou a espera dela


E podes dizer onde compráste e quanto custou? :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire2:   :SbClinOeil:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Rogério, estive a ver as fotos e a comparar com a lista de materiais que disponibilizaste, mas parece-me que faltam algumas referências. Há peças de união que me parece que não foram identificadas.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro .
Já tive a colocar o que faltava ,penso não me ter esquecido de nada ,mas se faltar algo diz .
São muitas peças e pode-me ter escapado alguma.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns, Rogério:

Excelente projecto !

Parece que temos aqui um sr. escumador a funcionar muito bem  :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal .
Está aqui fotos tiradas com 12 horas de funcionamento depois de o limpar antes de ir para o trabalho.
Como o Roberto Pacheco estava a perguntar quanto tempo levava ,resolvi entao fazer um pequeno teste.
É igual ao meu ,o de marca também sai para fora quando tem muito lixo .
Fiz com a mesma bomba que estava a alimentar o original ,com agua do aquario e também regulado de igual modo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Micael Alves

xiiiiiiii  pááááá 

tanta espuma    (excelente) :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## António Paes

Isso tem aspecto que cheia mesmo mal.
Bom escumador sim senhor.

António Paes

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Épa o escumador está um espectáculo, mas esse aquário devia estar um bocadinho sujo. :SbSourire2:  
É agora que ficas sem algas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   WOW !!! Fantastico Rogerio  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Alguem tem tubo de +/- 110mm transparnte a mais falem cmg que eu presiso 
obrigado

----------


## Alberto Almeida

Olá Rogério,

mais uma vez parabéns pelo sucesso do teu escumador. Queria sugerir-te uma coisa, não parecendo abusador, mas como já fizes-te para o reactor de kalk e, vais voltar a faze-lo, não queres experimentar também para o escumador, ou seja, arranjar uma lista de pessoal interessado para montar um kit desse escumador feito por ti.

Fica aqui esse desafio  :Pracima:  .

Cumps.
Alberto Almeida

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,


"mais uma vez parabéns pelo sucesso do teu escumador. Queria sugerir-te uma coisa, não parecendo abusador, mas como já fizes-te para o reactor de kalk e, vais voltar a faze-lo, não queres experimentar também para o escumador, ou seja, arranjar uma lista de pessoal interessado para montar um kit desse escumador feito por ti."

Concordo plenamente!!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

eu alinho pk se comprar o tubo eu tb quero e assim dividimos o tubo entre todos digo eu

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Caros membros li atentamente as vossas mensagens e Emails por isso venho aqui vos informar sobre os KITs do escumador.
Eu não me importo de me disponibilisar-me para faze-los.
Mas isso é algo que importa uma maior responsablidade e valor ecónomico superior do que o reactor de KALk .
Porque isto não depende totalmente de mim ,tenho que comprar o PVC em Lisboa e o restante tenho que encomendar-lo via NET em dois paises diferentes.
Realmente se querem ir com isto para a frente têm que assumir a responsabilidade até ao fim e como envolve algum dinheiro mais que o reactor de KALK terão que me disponibilisar o dinheiro porque eu não posso despender desta quantia e fazer a transferência como já fizeram outros antes.
E vou vos pedir alguma paciencia ,por não depender só de mim e levar algum tempo.
Podendo assim realizar os Kits.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Muitos Parabéns Rogério, pelo teu desempenho, criatividade e solidariedade em ajudar os membros deste forum.  :Palmas:  
Caso consigas reunir um número de pessoas, que julgues considerável para aquisição de material, comigo podes contar para tubo de 160, e se for o caso de já teres algum troço de tubo disponível, posso-te fazer de imediato a transferência do valor do tubo.
Pois os restantes materiais, eu costumo comprar numa empresa que se chama EUROTUBO, na Amadora e que têm bons preços.
Mais uma vez obrigado por partilhares connosco as tuas experiências. :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Visto querem saber o que vou fazer com os KITs ,aqui vai alguma imformação.
Vou fazer KITs para escumadores de 750L e 1000L.
Penso que fazer mais que isto ia dar alguns problemas de medidas e logistica.
Porque estes eu tenho medidas e posso garantir o seu funcionamento se for bem montado é claro.
Se houver algum membro que não precise do matérial todo ,assim só tem de dizer o que necessita ,e será lhe entregue só esse matérial é claro.

Quem quisere falar comigo pode falar através do meu MSN ou este nº969273866.

*KIT para 750L:*
-Tubo de PVC transparente de 125mm ,90mm ,75mm.
-Tubo de PVC cinzento de 32mm ,25mm ,20mm. 
-Placa de PVC 4mm
-Placa de PVC cinzenta 8mm 
1-Uniao de oring simples 75mm
3-Uniao de oring simples 25mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 25mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 20mm
1-Curva 90ºD 20mm
1-Uniao simples 20mm
1-Ponteira de 20mm
4-Reduçao curta D 25-20
1-Té de 32mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 32mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 32mm 
1-Cola de PVC Tangit 
1-Bomba Aquabee up 2000-1 de 2000L/h
1-Turbina de agulhas 

*KIT para 1000L:*
-Tubo de PVC transparente de 190mm ,160mm ,110mm ,90mm.
-Tubo de PVC cinzento de 32mm ,25mm ,20mm.
-Placa de PVC 4mm 
-Placa de PVC cinzenta 8mm
1-Uniao de oring simples 90mm
3-Uniao de oring simples 25mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 25mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 20mm
1-Curva 90ºD 20mm
1-Uniao simples 20mm
1-Ponteira de 20mm
4-Reduçao curta D 25-20
1-Té de 32mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 32mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 32mm 
1-Cola de PVC Tangit 
1-Bomba Eheim 1260 de 2800L/h
1-Turbina de agulhas 

*PS:*Para a semana penso já ter o preço de todo este matérial.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

:Cool:  Viva Rogério!
Excelente iniciativa  :Palmas:  

Só uma pergunta: Porquê usar uma bomba como a Eheim 1260, que consome 65W?

Por que não usar, por exemplo, 2 x Aquabee 2000 (e não a 2000/1)? Ou uma 2000 e uma 1000...

O mesmo entre a aquabee 2000 e a aquabee 2000/1. Produzem a mesma litragem (2000l/h), embora a 2000/1 gaste 38W e a 2000 gaste 18W  :EEK!:  !

Para além de tudo isto temos ainda o preço de uma Eheim 1260 com pin wheel, que, ao que sei, não é nada simpático, comparado com as aquabee. :Admirado:  


Ok, podem dizer: "Lá vem este **** com a porcaria do consumo dos equipamentos!!!" Podem ter razão, mas é realmente uma preocupação para mim, sobretudo a partir de Jan de 2007. :Coradoeolhos:  


Alguma razão em especial para o uso destas bombas em vez de outras? :Cool:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Principalmente porque as Aquabee costumam dar problemas, nomeadamente quando falta a luz, quando a electricidade volta de novo muitas não arrancam.
Pelo menos foi a experiencia que tive com 2 bombas desta marca.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Principalmente porque as Aquabee costumam dar problemas, nomeadamente quando falta a luz, quando a electricidade volta de novo muitas não arrancam.
> Pelo menos foi a experiencia que tive com 2 bombas desta marca.


Por acaso nunca tive problemas com as Aquabee, mas mesmo admitindo eu ter tido sorte e se a razão for só essa, prefiro a Aquabee 2000, de longe. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas Hugo.
A razão que uso a bomba Eheim 1260 e não 2*Aquabee para os KITs de 1000.
É que estou a fazer o KIT de um escumador original e ele tem um bomba de Eheim 1260 ,é só por isso.
E em relação a aquabee 2000 e a de 2000/1 é a mesma coisa.
Mas cada um coloca a bomba que quer ,mas ai já não tenho nada a ver com isso ,se não trabalhar como deve ser.
Penso a meu ver que a Aquabee 2000/1 tem mais pressão do que a Aquabee 2000 ,porque eleva a agua até mais alto.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo.
> A razão que uso a bomba Eheim 1260 e não 2*Aquabee para os KITs de 1000.
> É que estou a fazer o KIT de um escumador original e ele tem um bomba de Eheim 1260 ,é só por isso.
> E em relação a aquabee 2000 e a de 2000/1 é a mesma coisa.
> Mas cada um coloca a bomba que quer ,mas ai já não tenho nada a ver com isso ,se não trabalhar como deve ser.
> Penso a meu ver que a Aquabee 2000/1 tem mais pressão do que a Aquabee 2000 ,porque eleva a agua até mais alto.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Esclarecido, Rogério! :SbOk:  

Era o que eu queria ouvir!!! :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Principalmente porque as Aquabee costumam dar problemas, nomeadamente quando falta a luz, quando a electricidade volta de novo muitas não arrancam.
> Pelo menos foi a experiencia que tive com 2 bombas desta marca.


Olá, Gil,

Explica lá isso melhor  :SbSourire19:  

É que teoricamente, quando a luz volta, salvo algum pico a mais, à partida deveria ser a mesma coisa que voltar a ligar o interruptor... pelo que não entendo como é que as bombas não arrancam de novo...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Só uma pergunta: Porquê usar uma bomba como a Eheim 1260, que consome 65W?
> 
> Por que não usar, por exemplo, 2 x Aquabee 2000 (e não a 2000/1)? Ou uma 2000 e uma 1000...
> 
> O mesmo entre a aquabee 2000 e a aquabee 2000/1. Produzem a mesma litragem (2000l/h), embora a 2000/1 gaste 38W e a 2000 gaste 18W  !


Boas Hugo,
isto são daquelas perguntas que deveriam ser feitas aos "engenheiros" da deltec... :yb624:   :SbSourire:  ...o Rogério limitou a copiar, e muito bem!
Poderá é ser feita a experiência a ver se uma aquabee dá em vez da Eheim!

A diferença entre a 2000 e a 2000/1 não é só no consumo, mas também na elevação da água, a 2000 é 1,20m e a 2000/1 é 3m!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Luis
vamos ver se te consigo explicar..
A bomba não deixava de funcionar, mas deixava de puxar o ar, ficava "engasgada".
Já li algures mais pessoal que teve esta experiencia.. vou pesquizar já te coloco aqui o link.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo,
> isto são daquelas perguntas que deveriam ser feitas aos "engenheiros" da deltec...  ...o Rogério limitou a copiar, e muito bem!


Certo! Por isso mesmo eu perguntei. Podia ser uma outra qualquer razão  :SbClown:  

De qualquer forma, nestas coisas, nem tudo é científico. Existem acordos entre marcas, existem interesses mais e menos ocultos, etc... E para além disso nenhuma marca se preocupa em colocar esta ou aquela bomba porque gasta menos.

Vou fazer a pergunta ao Doug, para ver o que ele diz. :SbOk2:  




> A diferença entre a 2000 e a 2000/1 não é só no consumo, mas também na elevação da água, a 2000 é 1,20m e a 2000/1 é 3m!


A diferença de consumo é precisamente uma consequência desse facto. Eleva a água mais alto.

Mas para que é preciso elevar a água mais alto numa bomba de recirculação de um escumador? :SbOk5:   :SbSourire2:  


Para terem uma ideia desta questão dos consumos, aqui fica uma comparação:

- Uma Aquabee 2000 gasta 1,116/mês.
- Uma Aquabee 2000/1 gasta 2,355/mês.
- Uma Eheim 1260 gasta 4.028/mês.

Isto nua estimativa bi-horária, porque sem ela os preços ainda são mais elevados! :Icon Cry:  

P.S.:Para além da questão do preço de uma Eheim com Pin Wheel. Estou de veras curioso para saber o preço que o Rogério consegue para esta bomba. :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Hugo.
Tens toda a razão em te preocupares com gastos de eletricidade ,mas eu quando fiz o meu não pensei nessa questão ,pensei sim se conseguiria fazer um escumador mais barato do que de marca ,foi o que fiz.

Queres saber os preços das bombas então aqui vai.
- Uma Aquabee 2000 (54.00)
- Uma Aquabee 2000/1 (54.00)
- Uma Eheim 1260 (97.00)

*Link:*www.aquaristic.net

Foi o que encontrei mais barato até agora ,mas ainda estou a ver se há mais barato que estes preços.

Penso que cada um de nós pode fazer o que quer em relação aos seus DIYs ,porque DIY quer dizer mesmo isso .

Assim quem não quiser usar estas minhas medidas pode faze-lo é claro ,pode fazer com as medidas de um escumador de um amigo por exemplo ou então inventar as suas.
Para isso eu deixo aqui duas lojas onde podem comprar o material todo a ultima até vende PVC transparente ao metro.

*MITERA*
R.da Junqueira 307-A 1300-338 Lisboa "fica em Belem"
TEL:213600000

*GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA*
Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail  gf@ip.pt



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Quanto ao preço dessas bombas convêm não esquecer que não vêm com rotor de agulhas, que custam mais 57 euros no caso das aquabee e 121 euros no caso da Eheim 1260 e a tudo isto ainda temos de somar os portes.

Bombas

http://store.aquaristic.net/AQ3ba8f4...300+1080503403

http://www.e-aquario.com/index.php?cPath=160_31_123

Rotor de agulhas na aquaristic não encontrei mas podem ver aqui

http://www.e-aquario.com/product_inf...roducts_id=977

http://www.e-aquario.com/product_inf...roducts_id=978



Para os portes da Aquaristic

http://store.aquaristic.net/AQ3ba8f4...zahlung.htm#4a

Para o site da e-aquario podee-se simular a compra e calcula os custo de envio automaticamente.

Com isto tudo acaba por ser dificil fazer os escumadores a preços mais em conta, e sem rotor de agulhas o rendimento fica muitissimo reduzido ou não funciona, com bioballs não funciona por muito tempo ou tem muita vibração.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.
Tens que procurar melhor ,estás a comprar muito caro a turbina de agulhas para a Aquabee Up2000-1 e Eheim 1260.
Eu consegui arranjar mais barato do que isso. :SbSourire2:  

Aqui esta o link:http://europeentrading.netsolu.com/e...egory_146.html

Boa sorte ,Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Boa noite rogerio e parabens por masi um excelente dy

Ja agora quanto e que pode ficar uma coisita dessas ja sei que nao fazes para vender mas se for possivel dar valores

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Tanto melhor,mesmo assim com envio deve ficar para ai em 45 euros continuam a ser um pouco caras comparadas com as turbinas normais.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Queres saber os preços das bombas então aqui vai.
> - Uma Aquabee 2000 (54.00)
> - Uma Aquabee 2000/1 (54.00)
> - Uma Eheim 1260 (97.00)


Pronto lá está o meu receio, relativamente ao preço da 1260 com pin wheel. :yb620:   :Icon Cry:  .

Estamos a falar de 97 + 78 = 175 (fora os portes). E gasta 65W  :Whistle:   :SbRequin2:  

2 Aquabee 2000 custam 54 + 28 = 82 x 2 = 164 (fora os portes). Produzem 4000L/h, em vez de 2800 e gastam em conjunto 36W. :HaEbouriffe:  

As bombas Eheim com pin wheel são extremamente caras  :Admirado:  




> Para isso eu deixo aqui duas lojas onde podem comprar o material todo a ultima até vende PVC transparente ao metro.
> 
> *MITERA*
> R.da Junqueira 307-A 1300-338 Lisboa "fica em Belem"
> TEL:213600000
> 
> *GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA*
> Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
> TEL:213643121 
> e-mail gf@ip.pt


 :Pracima:   :tutasla:   :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Nuno.
Eu estive a ver as facturas e fazer as contas ao que gastei no matérial todo que comprei para fazer este meu DIY.

Então aqui vais o que eu gastei.
Em material de PVC = 60
Na Aquabee UP 2000-1 + turbina de agulhas = 122.89
Total=182.89

*-NOTA:*Mas sobrou-me algum deste material para fazer outro DIY ,porque não comprei o PVC ao metro.
E em relação a Aquabee e a turbina tive de fazer duas encomendas por isso tive de pagar 2*portes e o minimo são 5Kg

Mas estes preços podem descer mais 30% se for feito uma compra em grupo.
Porque o material de PVC é dividir por todos e não há restos e também os portes que eu paguei por um também é a dividir por varios.

-Penso que consegui o meu objectivo ,que foi fazer um escumador a metade do preço do de marca. :SbSourire2:  

E ainda consegui fazer o meu escumador DIY mais barato do que teu  em 2º mão ,não é Carlos. :yb624:  

Eu penso que é viavel fazer um. :SbOk3:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois é mas o meu não está todo torto e cheio de imperfeições, não queiras comparar coisas que não têm comparação possivel, se assim fosse não se vendia material nenhum de origem.

Posso também afirmar que copiar equipamentos e tentar comercializa-los é uma atitude punida por lei, caso as marcas registadas assim o entendam.

Mas tu até és expecialista a roubar ideias e depois dizeres que foste tu que fizeste e ainda mencioares que fizeste tudo sozinho e sem ajuda de ninguém do forum.

Além disso esses  preços estão um pouco longe da realidade.

Podes sempre continuar a tentar ficar bem na fotografia, mais tarde ou mais cedo os teus seguidores vão conhecer a tua verdadeira faceta.

Fiquem bem, acho que vou ter de me despedir deste fórum.

Peço imensa desculpa ao Júlio mas não aguento mais.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.
Não tenho nada contra ti pelo contrario pareces-me boa pessoa ,não disse nada de mal para ficares assim.

Olha Carlos ,ha 3 meses atrás não falavas assim dessa maneira para mim quando querias que eu e o Pestana te fizesemos-te um escumador para o teu aquario novo e ai era viavel não era.

Eu nunca disse que o reactor de kalk era 100% da minha autoria ,nem falei nisso ,mas vais la ver isso no meu post.

Penso que já te disse a razão de ter escrito que foi eu sozinho a fazer aquilo esta tudo do post "Como fazer um Wavebox DIY" é só lá ir ler tudo outra vez.

Em relação as leis deve ter lido mal porque eu não estou a cometer nenhum crime com os meus DIYs.

-A lei diz que não posso copiar uma marca e vende-la como tal ,não é isso que eu fiz.
tens N marcas a fazer copias de outros escumadores e não vao presos. 

Penso que não te devo nenhumas desculpas porque não disse nada de mal ,se não vou passar a vida a pedir desculpa a quem me quer mal.

Atenciosamente Rogério.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olha Carlos ,ha 3 meses atrás não falavas assim dessa maneira para mim quando querias que eu e o Pestana te fizesemos-te um escumador para o teu aquario novo e ai era viavel não era?


Olá Rogério

Antes demais quero que saibas que coloco este post como moderador da area
DIY e por tal razão não posso ficar indiferente a esta situação. 

É triste chegar a casa depois de um dia de trabalho desejando algum descanso e encontrar um post exelente nesta figura...

Peço-te humildemente que não menciones o meu nome nos teus argumentos, e me deixes fora das confusões. Tal como te disse pessoalmente deixei bem frizado nada tenho a ver com os teus projectos, tal como a tua vida pessoal desta forma peço-te o mesmo exemplo.

Quando fazes esta afirmação:




> quando querias que eu e o Pestana te fizesemos-te um escumador para o teu aquario novo e ai era viavel não era?


Que eu me lembre o Carlos nunca solicitou tal pedido quer a mim quer à tua pessoa, sua capacidade de criação, a sua oficina, o seu engenho, e a sua honestidade permitem a este senhor fazer o que quer que seja sem recorrer à ajuda de ninguém tal como sabes e presencias-te.

Lamento a saida do Carlos, desta forma além de perdermos um grande senhor do DIYs perdemos um grande amigo, por esta razão peço ao Carlos que reconsidere a sua participação no Fórum.

Outra:




> E ainda consegui fazer o meu escumador DIY mais barato do que teu em 2º mão ,não é Carlos?.


Acho que consegues provar melhor o teu desempenho sem ferir a honra e a veracidade dos outros, ao fim ao cabo foi esta afirmação que despoletou esta situação e ainda por cima num dos teus topico que irá ficar manchado que este tipo de situações.

Já agora como Moderador da area DIY, aproveito para de dar os meus parabéns pessoais pelo excelente trabalho que tens feito nesta mesma area.

Peço que te continues assim e que não deixes o teu temperamento tomar conta deste excelente post.

atenciosamente:

O Moderador DIY

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa tarde.
Sr.Moderador dos DIYs.

Eu nunca fiz mal ao Carlos Dias pelo contrario sempre o tratei bem como sabes esteve cá em minha casa e eu na dele contigo.
Mas não posso dizer o mesmo dele quando do post da Wavebox ,parecia que estava com 3 pedras na mão ,fiquei parvo quando li a sua mensagem e também neste post fe-lo.
Se não gosta de mim por alguma razão tudo bem, mas eu não tenho que agradar a todos .
Eu nunca fui para o post de outra pessoa dizer o que ele disse porque quem tem as facturas e preços do material sou eu.

Eu também não gosto destas coisas ,porque este meu post é para explicar ao membros como eu fiz o meu escumador DIY ,não para andar as turras com os membros deste forum.

Está aqui a folha com o projecto do escumador para ver se te aviva a memoria ,porque andas um pouco esquecido deve ser de trabalhares tanto.

Rogério.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Rogério,

Esta vai ser a 2ª vez que te peço *respeitosamente* para não menciones o meu nome nos teus argumentos e deixa-me fora das tuas confusões, não irei pedir a 3ª vez.

É apenas este o assunto que debato contigo, ou seja o respeito mutuo entre membros, viver e deixar viver... é bastante simples, esta é regra base onde assenta o pilar chamado reefforum, sendo essa a minha principal função como moderador na area DIY zelar pela sua saúde.

Caso pretendas debater este ou outros assuntos pessoais sugiro o envio de mail ou MP para que este post continue a tratar de escumadores DIY e não de turtulia cor de rosa.

Atenciosamente

Moderador DIY

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Aqui nesta loja fazem-se trabalhos de torno para o copo do escumador.
E têm todo este material que é necessario para a sua construção ,não precisam de comprar grandes quantidades de material .
Eles tem na sua oficina restos de todo o que é PVC é só pedir para fazer o rebordo para a tampa .
O molde faz a pessoa interessada com um pires de uma chavena de café virada ao contrario esta tem 75mm no centro..


*GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA*Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail gf@ip.pt



-Placa de PVC cinzento 4mm "12cm por 24cm" para a base
-Placa de PVC cinzenta 8mm 2* "14cm por 14cm" para a tampa 
1-Tubo de PVC fino transparente de 125mm 1º"37cm" 2º"9,5cm"
1-Tubo de PVC fino transparente de 90mm "2,2cm"
1-Tubo de PVC fino transparente de 75mm "16cm"

Com tubo de PVC cinzento.
1-Uniao de oring simples 75mm
3-Uniao de oring simples 25mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 25mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 20mm
1-Curva 90ºD 20mm
1-Uniao simples 20mm
1-Ponteira de 20mm
4-Reduçao curta D 25-20
1-Té de 32mm
2-Joelho 90ºD 32mm 
1-Joelho 45ºD 32mm 
1-Cola de PVC Tangit 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Aqui nesta loja fazem-se trabalhos de torno para o copo do escumador.
> E têm todo este material que é necessario para a sua construção ,não precisam de comprar grandes quantidades de material .
> Eles tem na sua oficina restos de todo o que é PVC é só pedir para fazer o rebordo para a tampa .


Atenção Rogério, não é so pedir e eles dão, da forma expões o post até parece trabalham de graça e pode levar alguns membros a romarias desnecessárias, os funcionarios da oficina são empregados da loja e qualquer peça que seja feita terá que ser feita a sua encomenda ao balcão e não na oficina, fazer um sulco numa felange depois da compra de todo o material na referida loja é uma coisa tendo existido alguma gasto por parte do cliente e a loja faz o "jeitinho", agora encomendar peças à medida é outra coisa e é *extremamente caro*, este trabalho leva algumas horas ao torno.

Conclusão: As peças feitas ao torno por encomenda nesta loja são carissimas sem contar com o material, não justificando a construção do escumador DIY ficando este ao preço igual a um de marca, se pretenderem podem constatar por vós proprios estejam à vontade.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Viva Rogério!

Fiquei com uma dúvida:

Pelo que percebi não fizeste aquele "trabalho de mãos" que o site apresenta para tentar "imitar" a forma como os copos são encaixados nos skimmers de marca.

Pelo que percebi pelas fotos, usás-te para fazer esta união um simples tubo de rosca, certo?!...

A dúvida é a seguinte: Como é que fizeste o buraco (onde encaixa a peça de rosca para encaixar o copo) na peça de estritamento do percoço do skimmer?
Já aqui deixás-te informação preciosa em como moldar o PVC para fazer aquela peça concava/convexa, mas o que utilizas depois para lhe fazer o furo? :Admirado:  
É que ainda tem um diâmetro considerável... :Whistle:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Bom dia Hugo.

Eu fiz o buraco com isto .

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Áh... ok...
Mas isso é de que diâmetro?

Pensava que era um diâmetro maior, esquece... :Coradoeolhos:   :Pracima:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Está muito bome este artigo, mas por quanto é que ficou o escumador DIY? alguém que o fez poderia por +- quanto é que gastou, com e sem bombas.

Obrigado
Hélder Quinzico

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Bom dia Hugo.
> 
> Eu fiz o buraco com isto .
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas,

Isto chama-se serra craniana.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Rogério, mais umas perguntinhas :Smile: 

1º - 


Nesta imagem, parece existir qualquer coisa transparente( :SbQuestion2: ) na tubagem da bomba. Colocás-te alguma coisa "especial", ou é simplesmente tubagem?

2º


Aqui já não aparece a tal "coisa" transparente ( :SbQuestion2: ), mas a pergunta (que são 3  :yb665: ) é:

- Como fizeste a entrada de ar?
- Qual o diâmetros da tubagem?
- Como ligás-te a tubagem à bomba? Cola?

Obrigado, desde já! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

ola pessoal 

eu tambem gostaria de fazer o meu proprio escumador,mas infelizmente aqui onde eu vivo nao encontro tubo de PVC transparente venho pedir se alguem tem ai um pedaço a mais que me dispença-se(vender) :SbOk5:  

Desde ja obrigado:

comprimentos pedro  :SbOk3:

----------


## Helder Miguel Almeida

BOAS ROGERIO

COMFORME CONVERSA TELEFONICA, TAMBEM ESTOU INTRESSADO NO MATERAIL PARA O ESCUMADOR . :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

eu tambem estou interesado no tubo transparente

----------


## Pedro Jorge Pacheco

Como ja te tinha referido via telefone Rogerio,

Conta comigo tb pro escumador de 750l.

Abraço e Obg antecipadamente :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

estou a fazer um escumador com matrial que tenho em casa estou a utilizar acrilico com cola de PVC nao sei se cola como deve ser depois mando noticias.


   comprimentos:

 pedro

----------


## Paulo J B Silva

Caros amigos, estando eu a voltar á aquariofilia após ter desactivado o meu aquário de discus, estou a tentar perceber o como e o porquê de tantos filtros.
O meu problema é que voçês falam (e muitissimo bem) de como construir um escumador, mas para quem não sabe como funcionam é complicado perceber alguns esquemas.
Agradecia imenso que alguém pudesse perder um pouco de tempo pra me explicar o curso de água dentro do escumador e como se formam as ditas bolhas e qual a função do tubo que vejo do lado de fora com a torneira.
Desculpem lá nabice, é caso pra dizer que sou um marinheiro de água doce...
Obrigado a todos.
Paulo Silva
Vocês  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

ola paulo

o curso da agua dentro do escumador  pode ser de diferentes formas no meu caso entra dentro do escumador atraves da bomba que aspira a agua para dentro do corpo do escumador e sai pelo tubo que tem a torneira (a qual serve para regular a altura da agua dentro do corpo do escumador ,se nao sai por cima ,copo ).quanto as ditas bolhas sao feitas por uma peça que vinha com a bomba. Isto no meu escumador(podes ver em escumador com tupperware).

  comprimentos:

  pedro

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Sendo eu um desconhecedor dos funcionamentos dos skimmers e sua mecânica, se me permites perguntar, qual a função de cada cano que está conectado ao corpo maior do skimmer?

Obrigado!

----------


## Luis Domingos

boas olha consegues mandar fotos como fazer um escumador poremail agradeço abraço. luismfdomingos@hotmail.com abraço                                                                                                                  


> Estao aqui fotos como se faz um escumador DIY assim todos nos poderemos fazer um igual muito mais barato que de marca. 
> 
> http://www.wrang.com/index.php?optio...d=47&Itemid=30
> 
> Devido as novas regras impostas e "depois de muito tempo de abrir secção de DIY".
> Sou forçado a retirar estas fotos .
> Agora em diante quando fazer fazer um post "como fazer" vou faze-lo com as minhas fotos ,nem que para isso tenha que pedir a um membro a sou maquina emprestado.
> Desculpem .
> 
> ...

----------


## willian de assis

> Caros amigos, estando eu a voltar á aquariofilia após ter desactivado o meu aquário de discus, estou a tentar perceber o como e o porquê de tantos filtros.
> O meu problema é que voçês falam (e muitissimo bem) de como construir um escumador, mas para quem não sabe como funcionam é complicado perceber alguns esquemas.
> Agradecia imenso que alguém pudesse perder um pouco de tempo pra me explicar o curso de água dentro do escumador e como se formam as ditas bolhas e qual a função do tubo que vejo do lado de fora com a torneira.
> Desculpem lá nabice, é caso pra dizer que sou um marinheiro de água doce...
> Obrigado a todos.
> Paulo Silva
> Vocês


amigo se ta perdidao,primeiro deves saber como funciona um aquario marinho. não tem nada a ver com o doçe.vamos la primeiro um escumador ou esquimerda na mesma trabalha com remoçao atraves de espuma,ta ai todos os tubos pareçe complicado mas não é +ou- falando é um tubo com um copo de encaixe,o tubo é tipo funil com o copo em cima a uma bomba embaixo desse tubo que manda agua em jatos de agua e bolhas de ar. +ou- igual quando usamos uma bomba para oxigenar um aqua de agua doce,vai a bomba na agua e a mangueirinha para fora isso forma a espuma no esqimer é a mesma coisa.a mangueirinha fica fora da agua e a bomba nesse tubo em forma de finil isto fas as bolhas subirem.a espuma se forma devido ao sal e as composiçoes organicas formada pelo aquario,todas essas mangueiras e tubos sao neçessarios porque sinão transbordaria agua então fazermos os ladroes para podermos regular o nivel de agua dentro dele,ta ai todas as parafernalhas que vc viu e nao etendeu.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Muito bom este teu equipamento, contudo queria perguntar-te como continua a funcionar? teve algumas falhas? que melhorias fizes-te?

----------

